
Thoroughly Modern Mongo: Modernising the MongoDB Codebase - mihaitodor
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=F1i7R2lfPHw
======
mihaitodor
"Thoroughly Modern Mongo: Modernising the MongoDB Codebase" by Bernard Gorman

Slides:
[https://github.com/cppdug/presentations/blob/master/files/20...](https://github.com/cppdug/presentations/blob/master/files/2018-05-14/Thoroughly%20Modern%20Mongo.pptx)

Abstract: Keeping up with recent improvements to the C++ standard is
considered a priority at MongoDB; from its origins in C++03, the project has
been successively migrated through C++11 and 14 in recent years, with an
imminent move to C++ 17 on the horizon. For a codebase that is already nearing
a million lines of code and with any number of areas under continuous active
development, this commitment obviously presents a significant logistical
challenge. This talk will discuss why and how we invest ongoing effort into
incrementally modernising the codebase itself, as well as our build system and
testing infrastructure, in service of ever greater developer productivity.

